# Reactor



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Dear all, I am having problem with my GFO/Carbon reactor, after one week the reactor clogged up and no water goes through??. I have no idea what to do. Please help. 
Every time I clean the reactor very good before replacing the Carbon GFO.!


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Mine would clog up.... I just started using a bit less of both and changing it a little earlier. Its been a lot better since then


----------



## Reef keeper (Nov 22, 2014)

What kind is it! TLF? I just bought an avast marine. Once it gets here I should do a review.


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

I bought it from bulk reef supply.


----------



## skim (Apr 21, 2014)

Clogging in a week, that is some dirty water. You did not mention what brand of reactor or what type of pump you are using to drive it. What type of filtration are you using if any.


----------



## Reef keeper (Nov 22, 2014)

Are you mixing the carbon & gfo? We need WAY MORE INFO.


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

BRS GFO & Carbon Reactor - Deluxe with MJ1200 Pump, i am using ProFlex Sump Model 1, and i am mixing 1/3 GFO and 2/3 Carbon.

i test everything looks fine , can you explain what dirty water means since the parameter look OK? thanks all.


----------



## skim (Apr 21, 2014)

Pull the foam out. I seen posts where they pulled the foam out and all was good.


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

doesn't the carbon go through the system if i take the foam out? thx


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

is the grill at the bottom of the plastic insert clogged up at all?


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Not really.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I find I have to change the carbon and clean the sponges every 2 weeks (3 weeks max) or mine gets clogged as well.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

